# معجزات للبابا كيرلس



## christ my lord (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*يا رزق الله يا بتاع مغاغة *​ 

*اعتاد البابا كيرلس إن يصلي الأعياد في المرقسية الكبرى بالأزبكية بكلوت بك وكان في ليالي الأعياد يحضر إلي المرقسية بعض الرياسات ( الريس وريس الوزراء ... الخ ) وكان من الطبيعي إن تحجز لهم الصفوف الأولي في المرقسية لزوم اكرام الضيوف** ... 
ولكن في الستينيات وفي ليلة عيد القيامة دخل رجل قادم من الصعيد بجلبابه البلدي وعمامته البيضاه ... وفي أول مقاعد الكنيسة وجلس ( وكان هذا المكان مخصص للضيوف المذكورين ) وكأنة مندوب ريس الجمهورية فأرسل له البابا كيرلس احد الآباء الكهنة لكي يغادر المكان إلي مكان أخر ولكن الصعيدي لم يفهم وتحجر مكانة ولم يتحرك .. فأشار البابا كيرلس إلي المتنيح الأنبا صموئيل ليتفاهم مع الصعيدي ولكن محاولاته فشلت لان الرجل الصعيدي يقول : الكنيسة مفهاش حجز .. كل الأماكن زى بعض الغني ذي الفقير ولم يفهم المقصود**.. 
ولما فشلت كل المحاولات خرج البابا كيرلس من داخل الهيكل واتجه إلي الرجل ووقف أمام الرجل بحوالى خمسة متر وانتهر الرجل وقال له : جري إيه يا رزق الله يا بتاع مغاغة .. امش انجر جنب الحيط متتحركش إلا لما أقولك .. فانسحب الرجل الي جوار الحيط** 
وخارت قواه وضعفت قدماه ولم يقوي علي الوقوف إلي نهاية القداس وبعد نهاية القداس استوقف البابا كيرلس طالبا الحل والبركة فأعطاه البابا البركة وصرفة بسلامة فتشدد ت قدماه ولاذ بالفرح ..*

 *على رجليه نقش الحنه *​ 

*كتب لنا واحد من أحباء البابا كيرلس*
*إعتاد والدى قبل عام 1967 ان يذهب الى قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس ليأخذ بركته ويطلب منه الدعاء من أجلى بالنجاح وكان البابا كيرلس يقول لوالدى: ابنك ناجح وفعلاً كان الرب يكلل تعبى بالنجاح لكن فى عام 1967 قبل امتحان الجزء الثانى من امتحان الدبلوم ذهب والدى الى البابا كيرلس وطلب من الدعاء لأجلى بالنجاح ولكن هذة المرة أستاء البابا كيرلس منع دم حضورى مع والدى فقال لوالدى هو ابنك مجاش معاك ليه !! هو على رجليه نقش الحنه** !! 
ولم يقل لوالدى ابنك ناجح فعاد والدى ولم يخبرنى بشى الا بعد ظهور النتيجة حيث رسبت هذا العام وكانت أول تجربة رسوب فى حياتى .. ولم ادرك تسلسل هذة الوقائع الا بعد ربط الامور ببعضها .. وفى العام التالى ذهبت الى قداسته خاضعاً طالباً البركة والدعاء** ..
وخرجت من فمه الطاهر كلمة ناجح يا ابنى انشاء الله .. وكان*

*ازايك يا راجل بتاع العباسية *​ 

*روى رجل من مدينه بنى مزار محافظه المنيا وهو مقيم حاليا فى مدينه القاهرة الكبرى انه ذات يوم نزل اليه ضيفا كريما من بلدته وهو على صله قرابه..فأراد الرجل المقيم بالقاهرة اكرام ضيفه فاصطحبه لزيارة البابا كيرلس لنوال البركه وحينما دخلا الى المكان الذى يستقبل فيه البابا زواره فاذا بالبابا يقول للضيف: أزيك يا راجل يا بتاع العباسيه**..
فتضايق المضيف الذى يقيم بالقاهرة واعتبر ان البابا أهان قريبه وبعد خروجهما اعتذر للضيف وقال لة :أنا أسف ولو كنت أعلم بأن البابا سيهينك ما كنا حضرنا وما احضرتك اليه فتعجب الضيف وقال:كيف أهاننى؟ فقال المضيف انة قال لك يا بتاع العباسيه**..
فضحك الضيف وقال لا..البابا رجل قديس وعلى حق لأننى مولود في منطقه (قريه)اسمها العباسية تابعة لمدينة بني مزار محافظه المنيا..فالبابا دخل الى العمق..وتعجب الرجل لأن قريبه لم يعرف أين ولد الضيف*


*لم أصرف الروشتة *
*الاسم : د . ب . ج .....من.... قنا ......يقول : 
ذات يوم شعرت بألم و مغص شديد جدا في البطن أخذت الدواء الذي لم ينفع وفي حوالي الساعة الحادية عشر مساء أحد الأيام إزداد الألم والقيء وأحضروا لي الطبيب متوسلين إليه حيث كان الوقت متأخرا والأطباء معظمهم في المصايف ولكن حضر الطبيب وجدني في أحسن صحة ولا يوجد بي أي شيء فقال هو ده اللي أنتم مشغولين عليه وأنا عندي حالات كثيرة في المستشفي ولكنه كشف علي وكتب الروشتة ومضي
وبعد أن مضي سألني أفراد أسرتي عن السر ماذا حدث فقلت لهم قبل صعود الدكتور إلي علي سلم العمارة شميت رائحة بخور شديدة في الحجرة وقتها كنت أضع كتاب معجزات للبابا كيرلس علي بطني وأحسست بزوال الألم وكأنه شيئا عجيبا يعمل في أحشائي وزال الألم بسرعة فائقة حتى أنني لم أصرف الروشته 
ولم تعاودني الآلام ...... شكرا لله علي محبته الفائقة ولم آخذ من الدواء ولم تعاودني الآلام وأشكر صنيع البابا كيرلس ومحبته ......

*
شكلك زعلان مني *
رفض تذكر الاسم : .... من..... قنا.... تقول : 
كانت لي علاقة قوية منذ الدراسة بالبابا كيرلس ... كنت دائما أطلب شفاعته ... وانتهيت دراستي وتزوجت ومرت فتره ليست بكثيرة ولم يحدث لي حمل جلست إلي نفسي وطلبت شفاعة مجموعه من القديسين وعلي رأسهم البابا كيرلس ... ونذرت لهم النذور وانتظرت النتيجة
وذات ليلة كنت في المطرانية في قنا في نهضة الصوم الكبير وطلبت من الرب يسوع أن يعطيني علامة علي أنني سأنجب وإذا بعد القداس بسيدنا الأنبا شارومين وأنا أخذ منه البركة يقول لي ... ( مبروك عقبال العماد ) ... فرحت خالص واعتبرت أنني ضامنه المولود ... 
ذهبت إلي كنيسة القديسة دميانه وهناك فيه مذبح للبابا كيرلس نظرت إلي صورته وقلت له ( يا سيدنا شكلك زعلان مني ) ... أنا ها دفع النذور قبل الحمل ... ها دفع مقدم 
وأخرجت النذور الذي خرجت من ضميرها ووضعتها في الصندوق ... 
وبعد ذلك بشهرين تم الحمل ... نعم تم الحمل ... بشفاعة البابا كيرلس ....
طقم الأسنان 
ذهبت لحشو ضرس عند طبيب الأسنان وكان من الطبيعي أن أخلع الطقم ( طقم الأسنان ) أثناء حشو الضرس وضعته في جيب شنطة اليد ... وبعد العلاج توجهت للمنزل ودخلت الشقة وتذكرت الطقم فقلت أطلعه من الشنطة ... و البسه في فمي فلم أجده في شنطة اليد ... قلبت الشنطة ... 
فقررت أن أرتدي ملابسي مرة أخري وأنزل أتوجه إلي عيادة الأسنان مرة أخري لكي أبحث عنه وكانت الساعة 9 مساءا .. وكيف هذا والوقت متأخر فقررت أن أصطحب البابا كيرلس ... ناديته في صورته وقلت له خليك معا يايا سيدنا ومش ها يهون عليك أرجع زعلانة !!! ... وكان هذا الطقم من مادة ( معدن فيتنيوم ) ... 
خرجت من باب الشقة ونزلت علي السلم وأنا كلي أمل في المسيح بشفاعة البابا كيرلس ... نزلت حوالي 12 درجة سلم ووجدت علي السلم شيء يلمع أنحنيت لأسفل لأجد الطقم ملقي علي السلم وقفت فرحانة وأشكر البابا كيرلس الذي شفع في وريحني من مشوار البحث والغريب هنا هو فرق التوقيت بين خروجي من الشقة وبين خروج جارتي من شقتها وهي سمينة كانت نازلة علي السلم عند جيران تحت وكان من الممكن أن تدوس عليه فيتهشم تماما وفرق التوقيت كان أقل من نصف ساعة ...
أنها الرعاية والعناية والشفاعة التوسلية أمام رب المجد .....
هات الزيت 
وتقول أيضا : في شهر يوليو سنة 2000 كنت جالسة أقرأ في كتب معجزات البابا كيرلس السادس ( صدق ولابد أن تصدق ) ... وكنتفي غاية الاستغراب في أن الناس كانوا بيحتاروا في مشاكلهم وأمراضهم وفي النهاية يلجأوا للبابا كيرلس لحل مشاكلهم ... 
لماذا لا يذهبون إليه في أول الطريق ... وأقول في نفسي يا ريت كان البابا كيرلس موجود لأن أعتقد أنه لا توجد مشاكل وكانت طلباتنا تستجاب بسرعة ... ونمت وأنا أفكر في هذا الأمر تفكيرا عميقا وفي حوالي الساعة 4 فجرا أستيقظ ابني البالغ من العمر سنة وشهر وهو يتلوى ويصرخ في نفس واحد وغالبا كان عنده مغص ...
فأسرع زوجي وأحضر دواء المغص ولكن من شدة تلوي الولد لم أتمكن من إعطاؤه الدواء لأنه كان مثل السمكة التي لتوها خارجة من الماء يتلوى بصورة مزعجه جدا ... فقلت لزوجي هات الزيت ( زيت البابا كيرلس ) أحضره لي ولمجرد دهنت جبهته بالزيت نام ورضع وحل عليه هدوء عجيب ساعتها أحسست أن البابا كيرلس بيرد علينا ويقول أنا موجود معاكم و حاسس بيكم ولكل شيء وقت ...
شكرا سيدي البابا كيرلس
البابا عمل العملية 
الاسم : يسرى غالى كامل ..... 4 شارع عبد المنعم السيد ..... الأميرية القاهرة ... يقول :
لي ابن يدعي ماجد بعد ولادته وفي مرحلة المشي لا حظنا وجود تقوس في رجليه ومع مرور الأيام وجدت أن هذا التقوس يزداد لدرجة أنه أثناء لبسه كنا نساعده وكنا نفضل أنه يلبس بنطلون طويل وليس شورت لكي لا يري أحد هذا التقوس ... ذهبنا به إلي الأطباء وكل طبيب كتب روشته شكل ولكنه كله بلا فائده ...
ولكن أستقر رأي الأطباء علي إجراء عملية جراحية وكان نظام العملية هو كسر الرجل الواحدة ثم وضعها في الجبس وبعد 45 يوم يفك الجبس وتعمل أشعة وإذا كانت الأشعة تظهر أن الرجل سليمة تكسر الثانية وهكذا ... ! ماذا أظهرت الأشعة أن الرجل الأولي غير سليمة فتكسر ثانيا ويعاد الجبس وهكذا ... 
فنويت أن نعمل له العملية ولكنه قبل العملية أتفقنا علي أننا نأخذ بركة مارمينا والبابا كيرلس وكان سنه في هذا الوقت أربعة سنوات ..... وهناك عند المزار وقفت أصلى رفعت ابني ماجد فوق المزار وأخذت الفه في ستر قطيفة موجود فوق المزار ( فوق المزار ولم وضع مشمع فوق القطيفة ) ...
ثم خرجنا من المزار وأراد ابني ماجد أن يلبس الحذاء وأردت أن أساعده ولكن رأى ابني عمه يلعب فإنفلت من يدي قبل أن يكمل لبس الحذاء فوقع علي ركبتيه فأصيب وسال من ركبتيه دم ... وهنا تضايقت وقلت أنا جايبك عند مارمينا والبابا كيرلس علشان تشفي ولا علشان تصاب وتتعور !!! وبالتالي كانت هذه الاصابه سببا في تأجيل العملية حتى تلتئم الجروح ... وعند مرورنا بالمكتبة اشترينا كتاب عن معجزات البابا كيرلس فتشبث الولد بمسك الكتاب حتى عدنا إلي المنزل وضعه تحت المخدة التي ينام عليها ...
ونام وفي الصباح قال ماجد لوالدته أبونا كيرلس كان هنا النهارده ... فظنت الأم أنه كان يحلم . وبعد ثلاثة أيام من زيارتنا للدير أتضح أن قدمي ماجد سليمة 100 في المائة والتقوس راح ... لدرجة أن بعض الأقارب ظن أننا أجرينا له العملية دون أن نخبرهم ... علما بأنهم كانوا معنا في الدير ورأوه حين وقع وأصيب في ركبتيه والعجيب أن ماجد أصبح من هواة لعب الكرة بقدميه ... ولا أجد ما أعبر به عن شكري غير دموعي للعرفان بالجميل شكرا سيدي مار مينا و سيدي البابا كيرلس ........
بعد 18 سنة 
الاسم:سيداروس جاد سيداروس ............ .. 5 ش حنفي من ش سباكة أولاد نصير ..... سوهاج يقول :
أنا مدين للبابا كيرلس ... وأرجو أن يسامحني علي تأخيري وتقصيري:تزوجت عام 1971 ولم أنجب لمدة 18 سنة ... وحار دليلنا بين الأطباء والأخصائين
إلي أن زارنا أحد الأقارب وقال لنا أنتم بعيدين عن البابا كيرلس ليه ... ؟ البابا كيرلس بيعمل معجزات كثيرة جدا فذهبت إلي مكتبة الكنيسة في سوهاج واشتريت مجموعة كتب المعجزات .... ( صدق ولابد أن تصدق ) ... وقرأتها كلها ... وطلبنا البابا كيرلس بالحاح كثير...
وملأ الإيمان قلوبنا ... وذات ليلة نامت زوجتي ورأت البابا كيرلس بملابسه السوداء يعطيها زجاجة زيت صغيرة ويقول لها أنني سآتي مرة أخري ... ودهنت بطنها ( في الحلم ) ثم أستيقظت ... وروت الحلم فإستبشرنا خيرا ... ورأينا أن هذا خير ... 
وبعد أربعة شهور ذهبت للدكتورة لوريس زكي التي بعد الكشف قالت لها مبروك أنت حامل في الشهر الرابع والجنين ولد ... أجرينا تحاليل وأتضح صدق القول وتمت فعلا الولادة ..... في 25 1 1989 م بمستشفي السلام في سوهاج 
ودعينا المولود كيرلس وهذا بشفاعة أبونا القديس العظيم البابا كيرلس ... 



رأيت البابا 
الاسم : رجاء اسكندر جرجس .....مدينة ناصر ...سوهاج ... تقول : 
المعجزة التي أرويها ترجع أحداثها إلي عام 1985 و أن أعترف بديوني لمحبة البابا الأنبا كيرلس وأنه مازال يحوم بروحه الطاهرة حول أولاده وينقذهم ويشفع فيهم ....
كنت في زيارة داخل مزار البابا القديس الأنبا كيرلس بمريوط وهناك مع أولادي وزوجي صليت وكتبت ورقة صغيرة ووضعتها بالمزار وقلت فيها ( نفسي أشوفك يا سيدنا ..... ) ثم توجهنا لزيارة أديرة وادي النطرون ثم عدنا إلي منزلنا في سوهاج وفي تلك المسافة حاول زوجي أن يعرف ما كتبته للبابا كيرلس في الورقة ولكن أنا رفضت الإفصاح عن ما طلبت فزعل زوجي مني وفي أحدي الليالي بعد عودتنا رأيت في رؤي الليل ...
أنني نائمة في جبل وفي هذا الجبل رأيت بصيص من النور وكلما أقرب إليه يسطع ويظهر إلي أن وصلت إليه فوجدته كله نور ... هو البابا كيرلس السادس جالس علي كرسي مذهب بلحيته الطويلة ويمسك في يده عصا الرعاية ... وقال لي ( تعالي يا بنتي ) .. فقلت له ... ( أنا خائفة ) ... فقال لي ( تعالي متخافيش ) فقلت له أنا تعبانة يا سيدنا من كثرة القيء وأخذت العلاج دون فائدة ... فرد البابا وقال من النهارده مش هيكون فيه قيء خلاص ... وأخرج البابا من جيبه قلم لونه أخضر ويكتب أخضر ورشم الصليب علي وجهي وقال ( مبروك فيكي كيرلس ) فقلت له يا سيدنا أنا عندي عيال ومش عوزه تاني فقال ... ده أخر عيل ...
واستيقظت فرحة متهللة مسرورة وأيقظت زوجي ورويت له هذه الرؤية الجميلة وتخلصت من يومها من المتاعب والقيء وألام المعدة والأمعاء ... وتحققت طلبتي التي كتبتها له في المزار وأخفيتها عن زوجي وهي ( نفسي أشوفك يا سيدنا البابا كيرلس ) وكان .

بيقولك متخافيش 
الاسم :دكتورة أ . القمص ..... من ....... قنا ......تقول : 
أنا مدينة بالكثير للبابا كيرلس ... ومهما كتبت فلم أستطيع أن أوفيه حقه ... لكن أذكر بعد زواجي عام1997 متأخر الحمل أكثر من عام ... وهذا بالنسبة لأهل الصعيد أمر صعب فضلت أبكي طالبة مراحم الرب وفي صيف 1998 ذهبنا لزيارة دير مارمينا بمريوط وهناك في المزار طلبت شفاعة البابا القوي الأنبا كيرلس السادس ... 
الذي هو شفيع آمين حنون علي أولاده ... ونذرت له نذرا ... وعدت من هذه الزيارة وهناك في منزلنا حلمت حلما جميلا وهو أنني رأيت فتاة جميلة صغيرة تقول لي ( البابا كيرلس بيقولك متخافيش ) ... وبعدها بقليل فعلا حدث الحمل المرتقب ... 
وكان الحمل الأول محاط بالإحتياطات أبكي ولم أخف لأنني سلمته للبابا كيرلس وأنا لا أخاف ... وتمت الولادة بسلام وشملني الرب بسلامه العجيب وكانت الولادة سهلة أكثر مما كنت أتوقع ... 
ولا غرابة فلي شفيع أمين مثل البابا كيرلس كنت أحسن أنني مسنودة ..........

ميت ... أم حي 
بينما أنا كنت حامل حدث لي فجأة نزيف في 1 7 1986 وفي الساعة الثالثة والربع بعد الظهر نقلوني علي أثره إلي المستشفي الجامعي بسوهاج وبتوقيع الكشف الطبي عليا قرر الأطباء أنني في حالة نزيف شديدة جدا وأن ( الجنين متوفى ) وكتب الأطباء هذا التقرير علي تذكرة العلاج ...
وتم حجزي لدخولي قسم النساء لإجراء عملية تفريغ وقد مر عليا أكثر من ساعتين في حجرة الولادة وأنا في انتظار دخولي لإجراء العملية وهنا أنا صرخت للبابا كيرلس ... أنقذني ... أشفع في .. صلواتك ... بركاتك ...
وكنت مرعوبة إلا أنه حدث خلاف بين الأطباء فبعضهم قال بأنه العملية تؤجل للغد لعرضها علي أشعة تليفزيونية لإظهار حالة الجنين ميت أم حي ... علما بأنه غير واضح فيه نبض أو حركه بسبب النزيف ...
وفعلا في ثاني يوم الأربعاء 2 7 1986 م وأنا تحت الأشعة يظهر الجنين حي بشكل واضح ونجوت أنا وابني من عملية موت محقق 
وإني أسجل هذا عرفانا بجميل البابا كيرلس الذي أنقذني في الساعات الحرجة لأنه أبونا .....
 
 


63 فوله 
في عام 1993 وكان ابني ( أسامه ) في الثانوية العامة نظام قديم ... وصليت للرب طالبة شفاعة البابا كيرلس لأجل نجاح ابني ... والبابا كيرلس حبيبي وفي كل ما أطلبه ...
وذات ليلة رأيت البابا كيرلس في حلم وهو لابس الملابس الكهنوتيه البيضاء ... وقال لي خذي دول ... فوجدتهم حفنة فول فأخذت أعدهم فوجدتهم 63 فوله ولم أفهم القصد إلا بعد امتحان ابني وظهور النتيجة
وإذ بالمجموع الكلي له 63 فوله أقصد 63 في المائة كما أعطاني البابا وهذا ليس غريب وعجائب الله في قديسيه .........

صورك وكتبك يا سيدنا 
الاسم : دكتور . ج . أ........ الرياض.....السعودية ..... يقول : 
أنا الآن أعمل في دولة عربية ... وهناك لا توجد كنائس وممنوع دخول الأناجيل والصور ... ونحن في مصر قمنا بشراء مجموعة كتب معجزات البابا كيرلس ( صدق ولابد أن تصدق ) مع مجموعة صور و وضعتهم زوجتي داخل الشنط
إلي أن وصلنا للتفتيش وكان الضابط المسئول عن التفتيش صعب جدا كأنه يبحث عن إبرة ضائعة وبينما نحن في هذه الحيرة همست في أذن زوجتي وقلت لها قولي للبابا كيرلس ( حافظ علي صورك وكتبك يا سيدنا ) 
وحينما حل علينا الدور ورفعت أول شنطه وقبل أن أفتحها إذ بضابط آخر يحضر ويطلب من العائلات وضع الحقائب علي جهاز الفحص بدون فتح وكنت أول واحد تعدي كل شنطه بدون فتح أو تفتيش وهذه أول مرة ندخل فيها بدون فتح الشنط ...
لأن البابا كيرلس كان معنا بشفاعته و محبته ......... شكرا سيدي الشفيع



وبطلت التدخين 
الاسم : دكتور ج . أ ..........الرياض السعودية يقول :
كنت مدخنا منذ كنت أدرس في كلية الطب في السنة الثالثةوحتى 2 28 1990 م وحدث الأتي : عند خروجنا من المطار بكتب البابا كيرلس أخذت أحد الكتب في العيادة وأخذت أقرأ فيه عن معجزات كثيرة وفيها بعضهم بطل التدخين بشفاعة البابا كيرلس وكنت استغربت ...
لماذا أنا لا ... طلبت شفاعة البابا كيرلس بعتاب أشمعني الناس دي تبطل تدخين وأنا لا ... وفوجئت أنني خلال الأربعة أيام التي أقرأ فيها معجزات البابا كيرلس لم أدخن سيجارة واحدة ...
وفي اليوم الخامس تركت عيادتي وجلست مع زميل لي غير مسيحي وقال لي بقالك خمسة أيام لا تشرب سجائر فقلت له هات سيجارة وأمسكت السيجارة وأخرجت الولاعة الجديدة بيدي اليمين وقمت بالضغط علي الولاعة لأشعالها فسقط حجر الولاعة وأصبحت غيرصالحة تماما فأعدت له السيجارة وأنا أعتذر له وأقول ( خلاص أنا بطلت التدخين من اليوم ) 
وحتى اليوم 5 9 2000 وأنا ممتنع عن التدخين تماما ببركة وشفاعة حبيبي في غربتي البابا كيرلس .....
نفسي في صورة ليك 
الاسمه . ف . م.......... عزبة طه السبع المنيا ..... يقول :
كنت في زيارة عند أحد أقاربي فوجدت عندهم صورة كبيرة للبابا كيرلس وهو يبتسم ... فنظرت إلي الصورة وقلت للبابا في داخلي ( نفسي يكون عندي صورة ليك زى دي .... ) نفسي أضعها في الصالة تزين منزلنا للبركة فرأيت أنه يبتسم لي وكأنه يستجيب لي ...
أو موافق علي كلامي ... فقبلت الصورة ومضيت إلي بيتي وبعد آسبوعين فإذ بأحد أقاربي يأتي لزيارتي ومعه صورة كبيرة للبابا كيرلس والتي فيها يبتسم فرحت جدا لهذه الصورة وقلت له حبيبي البابا كيرلس أشكرك علي حضورك وتشريفك وبركتك ...
وشعرت بالطمأنينة والأمان والمحبة وجمعت أولادي وأقمنا تمجيد للبابا كيرلس العظيم .....

حشرة لدغتني 
الاسم : هايدى حسني فؤاد ...من .... قنا ... تقول :
في يوم الجمعة الموافق27 7 2001 م كنت أقوم بتنظيف وكنس سلم منزلنا وفجأة تخرج من تحت السلم أو من أحدى أركانه حشرة سوداء أكبر من النحلة وأنا أخاف من هذه الحشرات ... فصعدت لإحضار ( جاروف ) لأجمع فيه التراب وخلافه ...
لكي ألقيه في صفيحة القمامة وبعد أن جمعته وأثناء صعودي علي السلم وإذ بتلك الحشرة ولا أعرف كيف وصلت إلي رقبتي ولدغتني لدغة صعبة أشبه بالإبرة ولشدة هذه اللدغة ألقيت ما هو في يدي وبدأت أصرخ بطريقة هستيرية وتجمع حولي الجيران والعائلة وأخذت اللدغة تتورم وتحمر فقامت والدتي بإحضار قطعة ثلج و وضعتها فوق هذه اللدغة ...ودون جدوى فلم يكن أمامنا مفر ...
إلا أن أحضرنا زيت من دير مارمينا والبابا كيرلس و وضعناه بجوارنا وكل فترة ندهن هذه اللدغة وبعد أن كانت اللدغة متورمة ومحمرة وفيها دم ... أنتهي كل شيء تماما ... ليتنا تستخدمنا هذا الزيت من أول المشوار ... هذا هو عمل الله العجيب حقا سر الرب لخائفيه




غير لائق طبيا 
الاسم: دأ . ص . م ......... من طنطا ......... يقول :
بدأت معرفتي بالبابا كيرلس من طريق أختي الطبيبة التي كانت تضع بروازا فيه صورة للبابا كيرلس علي مكتبها دائما تتشفع به ... وتقدمت لخطبة زميلتي في الكلية ( كلية الطب ) وأنا في سنة الامتياز وأصر والدها علي أن تكون فترة الخطوبة سنة واحده وبعدها يتم الزواج ونظرا لأنني مطلوب اعتبرت أن الأمور تعقدت ... 
لكن ذهبت لتوقيع الكشف الطبي عليا في منطقة التجنيد وعندما فحصني طبيب العيون كتب أمامي ( غير لائق طبيا لقصر النظر ) ... فرحت جدا كلمت أهل خطيبتي وأخبرت والدتها ففرحت جدا وقالت ( لازم نشكر ربنا ... فيه رحلة رايحه دير مارمينا ها حجز لك فيها تروح معانا ) ... فقلت لها أنا مش فاضي أنا أروح التكليف في أسوان ومش هاروح الدير ...
وذهبت لمنطقة التجنيد في اليوم التالي معتقدا أن الباقي من الإجراءات هو أمور روتينية لأن توقيع الأعفاء لابد أن يعتمد من اثنين دكا تره دخلت لطبيب العيون الثاني سألني عن اسمي ثم كتب لي ( لائق فقره ( ب ) ) حزنت لما حدث لأني كنت قريب من الخروج ولكن كل هذا ضاع في لحظة ... ذهبت إلي منزل خطيبتي باكيا حزينا فقامت حماتي بإحضار كتاب ( صدق ولابد أن تصدق ) وقالت لي خد ده لما تروح وشفاعة البابا هتكون معاك ذهبت إلي منزلي وخلعت نظارتي الطبية وبدأت أقرأ في معجزات البابا كيرلس فوجدت فيه لخروج واحد من الجيش ... 
طلبت البابا كيرلس و ودعته قائلا : لو وقفت معا ياها زورك وأوفي بالنذر قبل ذهابي إلي أسوان ... ثم ذهبت في اليوم التالي إلي منطقة التجنيد ودخلت علي طبيب ثالث قام بفحصي وقال ( شوف يا ابني فيه واحد كتب لك غير لائق والثاني كتب لك لائق لكن أنا ها كتب لك غير لائق لكنك لا تستحقها ) ...
وكتب فعلا غير لائق طبيا ... وذهبت لحبيبي البابا كيرلس في ديره لأخذ بركته والخير صنيع الله علي ما صنعه معي ... شكرا سيدي البابا كيرلس السادس ..

آخر عيل 
مرت عليا بعض الشهور بعد الولادة ولم تحضرني الدورة النسائية الشهرية ... فخفت أن أكون هذا بشير حمل ... فأخذني زوجي وتوجهنا إلي الدكتور جمال حبيب إلياس مستشار أمراض النساء والتوليد بسوهاج فعرضنا عليه الموضوع ...
وبدون كشف قال لا يمكن أبدا أن يحدث حمل ... لأنه بعد ربط الأنابيب مستحيل حدوث حمل ... ولو أردتم فك الأنابيب أنا لا أعرف ولا يستطيع إنسان أن يفعل ذلك
وهنا وأنا جالسة في عيادة الطبيب تذكرت كلام البابا كيرلس الذي قال ( ده آخر عيل ) وخاصة أن كلامه مسجل في السماء وهذا لا يقول شيئا من عنده بل كل كلماته مسجلة في السماء كأنها أمر إلهي .
كما أنها نبوة تحققت ولك أن تتخيل ماذا أقول .؟ 




الزواج فاشل 
الاسم : ج . ف.... طنطا ..... يقول : أشكر الله علي محبته وشفيعي العظيم الأنبا كيرلس علي عظيم شفاعته ...
تقدمت لخطوبة فتاة .. وأثناء فترة الخطوبة اكتشفت عدة خلافات شخصية ... ولكن حسمنا الأمر بذهابنا في زيارة إلي دير الشهيد العظيم مار مينا العجايبي في صحراء مريوط وهناك عند مزار البابا كيرلس السادس صليت أن يتدخل الله في هذا الارتباط ويظهر مشيئته وطلبت شفاعة البابا كيرلس لحسم هذا الأمر ...
وعندما كنا نشاهد المزار وفي أخر غرفه إذ يوجد علي الحائط عرض لبعض الصحف تتناول أخبار وحياة البابا كيرلس فوقعت عيني علي جانب في جريدة معروضة وخبر صغير يقول ... ( الزواج الفاشل يسبب القرحة ) وقد اندهشت من هذا الخبر ... 
حيث أنه لم يوجد أي بوادر لهذا الموضوع لكن ليس لي تعليق ولكن بمرور الوقت تدخلت شفاعة البابا كيرلس واكتشفت أنها فعلا لا تصلح وأنهي الموضوع بكل سهولة وبدون مشاكل وأشكر من أعماقي البابا كيرلس علي عظيم وضوح موضوعي وقوة شفاعته المباركة ....

الآنسة المهندسة : ذكاء شامي من محافظة حلب في سوريا ( سليمانية – شارع الملكة بلقيس 
درست الهندسة الكهربائية في جامعة حلب وتخرجت عام 1985 وأعمل منذ ذلك الوقت في مؤسسة حكومية في إحدى دوائر المديريات التابعة لهذه المؤسسة 
vوعملي كان يمكن أن يقوم به أي شخص حائز على معهد أو شهادة ثانوية وبما أني أنثى فالعمل سابقاً كان محصور فقط على المهندسين الرجال القدماء الذين كانوا مستلمين كافة المراكز والتي تشمل مرتبة (مدير – معاون مدير – رئيس دائرة – معاون رئيس دائرة وما إلى ذلك من مناصب عليا ... ), بينما الإناث المستلمين مناصب عددهن محدود , وبقي وضعي بالوظيفة نفسه بالنسبة لي لغاية عام 2002 وخلال 17 سنة تغير رئيس دائرتي التي أعمل فيها عدة مرات لضرورات العمل وكان يشمل فقط المهندسين القدامى بسبب الخبرة لديهم حسب زعمهم ونحن كنا دائماً على الهامش غير فعالين ومن حسن حظي قدم رئيسي الأخير استقالته وحاولوا أن يضعوا رئيس مهندس ذكر بدلاً عنه , ولكن إرادة ربي فوق الجميع فرشحوا اسمي لكي استلم رئاسة الدائرة ووضعوني تحت الاختبار لمدة شهرين إلى أن تم صدور الأمر الإداري من المدير العام للمؤسسة التي أعمل بها وكان مديرنا العام جديد تم تعيينه منذ عام 2000وكان يشجع استلام الإناث رئاسة الدوائر أو حتى مرتبة مدير لدى المؤسسة المذكورة لكي تأخذن أدوارهن فعلاً أتت الظروف كلها مساعدة لبعضها في هذه الفترة .​vاستلمت عملي في دائرتي التي كنت أعمل فيها ولا يوجد عندي معلومات عن العمل بكامله تعذبت كثيراً أول الفترة ولكن اعتبرتها فرصة لكي اثبت وجودي وكنت فترتها اتردد على مزار ديني في الحي الذي اسكن فيه ويأتون على ذكر القديس بابا كيرلس أنه قديس من مصر بصراحة لم اسمع عنه أبداً وكان يوجد سيدة عليها نذر لبابا كيرلس توزع صورةله وهي أيضاً كانت لم تسمع عنه صنع معها أعاجيب فبدأت توفي نذورها ( لكي يعرفه الناس في سوريا ) أخذت الصورة واحتفظت بها إلى أن شاءت الأقدار وأصبحت رئيسة دائرة , وفي هذه الفترة كان يوجد مناقصات عديدة تجرى على مستوى المديرية التي أعمل فيها فرشح مديري اسمي لأكون أحد أعضاء في لجنة لدراسة العروض الفنية لمناقصة توريد مجموعات توليد كهربائية وكان اسمي الثاني بعد رئيس اللجنة وتحدد موعد لفض العروض ومن المفروض أن تجتمع أعضاء اللجنة لوضع المعلومات الفنية قبل فض العروض فلم يتم استدعائي فسألت عن السبب فتبين لي أنهم وضعوا مهندس غيري واعتبروا أن ليس لدي معلومات لأني جديدة على هذه الأعمال ( فهذا صحيح والسبب الذين سبقونا لايريدون أن نتعلم حتى يبقوا هم الأفضل ) ولكن يجب على الإنسان أن يتدرب ويتعلم حتى يتطور , فحزنت جداً لقرار مديري فذهبت للبيت وليس لدي مقدرة لمواجهة مديري لأن له سببه حسب قناعته , وأنا في البيت خطر على بالي دولة مصر ثم تذكرت قديسها بابا كيرلس فناديته وقلت له إذا كنت قديس للكل أريد منك أن يعود اسمي لهذه اللجنة بالذات ( وسوف أزور كنيستك وقبرك إنشاء الله طلبت ذلك من دون وعي أنه يمكن أن يتحقق ما أريد ) والهدف من ذلك استرجع اعتباري أولاً أمام زملائي وأتعلم ثانياً , لو تدروا ماذا حدث لم ترسي المناقصة على العارضين المتقدمين لهذه المناقصة فتم إعادة الإعلان للمرة الثانية وكانت هذه الفترة لا تتجاوز مدة أسبوعين أو محتمل أقل وعاد اسمي إلى نفس اللجنة السابقة ( وهذه كانت البداية ولم أعرف أن هناك المزيد والمزيد كان أروع وأقوى ) أيضا لم ترسي المناقصة على العارضين المتقدمين لعدم تطابق دفتر الشروط الفنية لهذه المناقصة فتم إعادة الإعلان وتم اقتراح اسمي للمرة الثانية لفض العروض وكان اسمي الثاني بعد رئيس اللجنة مثل المرة السابقة وكل مرة أتعلم من أعضاء اللجنة الموجودة معها أيضاً لم ترسي المناقصة على العارضين المتقدمين للسبب نفسه فتم إعادة الإعلان أيضاً ولو تدروا ( أين كان اسمي ) كنت أنا رئيسة اللجنة التي ستقوم بفض العروض الفنية وبقية الأعضاء مهندسن ومساعدين فنيين أقوى مني علمياً وفنياً وقد وقفوا إلى جانبي من كل قلبهم وساعدوني بفض العروض الفنية فعلاً ندائي للقديس بابا كيرلس كان بمحله ( فأنا طلبت منه أن يعيد اسمي فتم إعادته ثلاث مرات ) فعلاً هو قديس للجميع وصورته لاتفارقني فهو شفيعي بعد القديسة مريم العذراء بالإضافة للقديسين المعروفين لدينا ولازلت قائمة على رأس عملي وربي والهي يلهم مديري بالوقوف إلى جانبي لكي استمر في الدائرة للأمام .
vوتم تنظيم رحلة دينية من قبل كنيسة لدينا إلى مصر في حزيران عام 2005 فتذكرت نذري منذ ثلاث سنوات وأتيت إلى مصر وزرت الكنيسة والقبر ولكن نسيت أن أزور الطاحونة عله يسامحني لأنها ليست في مخطط الرحلة .
هذه هي قصتي مع القديس بابا كيرلس فتم استعادة اسمي بدلاً من مرة واحدة ثلاث مرات. هذا القديس عند ربنا فهو شفيع قوي عند الرب ولا أنكر أنه كان معي في عدة أمور أخرى وطلبت أيضاً شفاعته لزملائي في العمل وهم مسلمون وكانت استجابته سريعة .
 وأنا في مطار مصر وداخل الطائرة العائدة من مصر إلى حلب طلبت منه طلب آخر يتعلق بحياتي الخاصة وهو مستحيل بالنسبة لي وهوأن أقضي شهر العسل في مصر وأزور كنيسة القديس بابا كيرلس ومار مينا وطلبي هو ( أن أتزوج الشخص الذي أعرفه وهو مخلص لي ويعزني ويحترمني ويقف إلى جانبي في حزني وشدائدي ) وإن هذا الارتباط والزواج مستحيل و لايتحقق إلا بأعجوبة من عند ربنا وبشفاعة أمنا العذراء مريم وبشفاعة القديس العظيم بابا كيرلس ومار مينا  , وإذا هذا الطلب خير لي وله أنا متأكدة أنه مثلما تحققت طلباتي السابقة ووفيت نذري السابق سيساعدني على تحقيق طلبي الجديد وسوف أوفي نذري الجديد معه بإذن الله تعالى وسأدونه لدى الدير مباشرة بإذن الله تعالى . 
كنت دائما من يسألني عن سبب ذهابي إلى مصر أخبره عن السبب بأنه وفاء نذر واذكر لهم عن القديس بابا كيرلس وعجائبه مع أصدقائي . 
وأشكر الرب على كل التسهيلات للمعيقات التي صادفتني قبل ذهابي لمصر وزرت في هذه الرحلة متحف مصر والأهرامات والقرية الفرعونية والغردقة والمنتزهات لديكم فعلاً مصر أم الدنيا والحق معكم أن تفتخروا بحضاراتكم وبالقديسين لديكم .
اعذروني لطول رسالتي فكان لابد أن أسلسل لكم مدى تطور حياتي بعد ذهابي لهذا المزار (والذي هو جزء مصغر عن مزار سيدة لورد في فرنسا وأحب أن أعلمكم أنه حدثت أعجوبة عظيمة به بتاريخ 25/8/2005 ) وبعد معرفتي للقديس بابا كيرلس ومثلما قالوا من يشرب من ماء النيل سوف يزور مصر مرة أخرى وأتمنى أن أزورها مرة ثانية بإذن الله تعالى إذا جاز النذر علي مع عريسي ( ابن الحلال).

أترفع الجزاء والخصمأن زوجي يعمل موظفا في الجامعة وكان في عهدته عدة أجهزه كمبيوتر وآلة تصوير وآلة طباعة خاصة بالكمبيوتر وتم نقله إلي مكان أخر في الجامعة وسلم هذه الأجهزة إلي إنسان أخر ولم يتنازل له رسميا عن العهدة ...
وأثناء الجرد كان لابد أن يسدد ثمنها ... بالإضافة إلي عقاب إداري أخر يجعله يتأخر في الترقية وحزن زوجي حزنا شديدا فقلت له تشفع بالبابا كيرلس وأنذر له نذر في ديره وفعلا بدأ زوجي يطلب ويتشفع بالبابا كيرلس وإذ بالموضوع ينتهي نهاية طبيعية جدا ...
ويرفع الجزاء علي خير دون أي جزاء إداري وبدون خصم ... ونحن نسبح الله وعملنا تمجيد للبابا كيرلس وأشعلنا له شموع ولم يتم خصم أي شيء من المرتب وذهبنا إلي دير مارمينا و وفينا النذر ونحن نهتف ونقول .... بركتك يا بابا كيرلس ....




عندك إيمان الاسم : إيمان سعد ميخائيل .......17 شارع محمد عبد السلام سيدي بشر بحري إسكندرية تقول :
أنا من محبات البابا كيرلس ولي معه اختبارات كثيرة وأذكر منها بعض هذه المواقف الرائعة ...
أن مجيء إلي هذه الدنيا أصلا كان معجزة من معجزات البابا العظيم الأنبا كيرلس السادس لأن والدي يرحمهم الله كأن ليس لهما نسل وتأخرا في الإنجاب فذهبا إلي البابا كيرلس الذي صلي لهما صلاة طويلة ثم قال لوالدي عندك إيمان بعد عام ... وخرج والدي وله ثقة كبيرة جدا في كلام البابا كيرلس السادس ...
وفعلا بعد مرور عام أمي أنجبتني ودعاني والدي باسم ( إيمان ) تصديقا لكلام رجل الله ... ( عندك إيمان ) ...
وأنه معجزات البابا كيرلس كثيرة معنا وكل يوم ... 
 وسافرت إلي أمريكاالاسم : وجيه زكي قلدس .... المراغة ...... سوهاج .... يقول : 
بعد زواجي تمنيت من أعماق قلبي أن تتاح لي فرصة سفر إلي أي دولة في العالم الغربي أو إلي أمريكا ... وكان حلم تمنيت أن أحققه لدرجة أن الفكرة سيطرت عليا لدرجة أنني كنت أسعي بكل الطرق ... ولكن بعد مرور الوقت وأصبحت زوجتي حامل ... وأقنعت زوجتي بالمحاولة للحصول علي تأشيرة أمريكا ... 
ولكن بدأنا نصلي أنا وزوجتي ونتشفع بالحبيب الغالي البابا كيرلس السادس ... وأستخرجنا جواز السفر وسافرنا إلي القاهرة ودخلنا السفارة الأمريكية متمسكين بشفاعة البابا كيرلس ...
وصدقوني وأنا جالس في صالة الانتظار كانت رجلي ترتعش من الخوف ومن الرفض وجاء دوري لمقابلة أحد المسئولين ولكن ببركة أبي القديس البابا كيرلس فوجئت بأنه يستقبلنا بابتسامة عريضة وكأنه يقول أهلا وسهلا بكم وقام بسؤالي بعدة أسئلة بسيطة وأحسست أننا بعدها حصلنا علي التأشيرة ...
وسافرنا إلي أمريكا ونشكر الله وهذا عرفانا بجميل البابا كيرلس السادس ... بركته معنا آمين ... *

*والجيران تركونا **
كان يسكن فوقنا جيران من بيئة سيئة جدا وكانت الخلافات والخناقات يومية وتصل إلي الإهانات والشتيمة لدرجة أننا كرهنا البيت بسببهم ... فنظرت إلي صورة البابا كيرلس وطلبت منه أن يتدخل ويهدي الأمر
لكي نحيا في سلام وطمأنينة وهل ممكن تحدث معجزة والجيران يعزلوا بأي طريقة ... وكان في ذهني أن خروج هؤلاء الجيران مثل نقل جبل المقطم من مكان إلي مكان ...
وبعد فترة قليلة من هذا الطلب سمعت أنهم هيعزلوا ويتركزا البيت وصدق الخبر أنهم نزلوا العفش ... في يسر وبساطة وسهولة وكأن الأمر أمر عاديا جدا وبدون مشاكل أو تدخل ... 
وخرجوا من البيت مثل الشعرة من العجين ... ونحن نضرب كفا علي كف .. معقول ...
*​


----------



## adel baket (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزات للبابا كيرلس*

_بركه وصلوات البابا تكون معنا امين_
_شكرا يوساب على المعجزات الجميله_​


----------



## ra.mi62 (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزات للبابا كيرلس*

موضع رائع 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزات للبابا كيرلس*



nazeradel قال:


> _بركه وصلوات البابا تكون معنا امين_
> 
> 
> _شكرا يوساب على المعجزات الجميله_​


 
*الف شكر على مرورك .. الرب يبارك حياتك ..*

*كل سنة وانت طيب وبصحة وسلامة*​


----------



## christ my lord (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزات للبابا كيرلس*



ra.mi62 قال:


> موضع رائع
> الرب يبارك حياتك


 
*الف شكر على مرورك الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## دلال عبد الغفور (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزات للبابا كيرلس*

بارككم الرب وحفظكم بشفاعة القديس العظيم مار مينا انه حقا قديس عظيم لقد صنع معجزات كبيرة معي و خصوصا اننا في بلد يعاني من ضيقات كثيرة وانه كان معنا و نجانا من مخاطر كثي طبعا لايمكن ان اذكر جميع المجزات لانه لاحصر لها و لكن اذكر هذه حيث كانت امي تضع زيت البابا على اخي كلما ذهب الى العمل و في احد الايام و ضعت الزيت على السيارة ايضا و بعد ان ذهب الى المحل تعرض لاختطاف فقد اخذو كلي شي من جيبه الا مفتاح السيارة ومن ضمن الاشياء الموبايل وبعد ان كتفةه وو ضعوه في صندوق السيارة لم يجد صوى الصلوات و فجاءة استطاع ان يحل الرباط و قد نسوا اقفال الصندوق الخلفي للسيارة حيث كان ووجد فرصة للهرب وخصصوصا ان السيارة التي كانت تمشي خلفهم ابتعدت ثم هربمنهم و انهال عليه سيل من الرصاص من كل مكان حتى ظن بعض العمال ان هناك مواجهة و استطاع بقوة الزيت ان يفلت منهم لانهم كانوا يطلبون مبالغ كبيرة و الغريب ان احد اصدقائه لما سمع الخبر اخذ مفتاح سيارة اخرى على خلاف سيارته وو ضعها وهو لايعرف و شغل السيارة وو ضعها في مكان امن و عندما رجعوا الخاطفين لياخذوها لم يجدوها طبعا بسبب الزيت المقدس الذي و ضعته امي و هي لاتعرف لماذا وضعته طبعا لكي يظهر مجد الرب و يعلن عظمة الايمان بالمسيح يسوع رب المجد و بقيلساعات لانعرف عن مصيره شئ ووعدت اذا رجع سالما ان انشر هذه المعجزة لكييعرف الجميع قوة هذا القديسالعظيم و انا اليوم ارجو كل من يقرا هذه المعجزة ان يصلي لاجلنا لكي تنزاح هذه الغمامة عنا و انا اتشفع لهذا القديس ان يشفيني من مرضي و ان يرزقني بولد و انذر ان ازور دير مار مينا و اذا كان احد قريب من الدير او يزوره ان يشعل شمعة فيالدير و عند قبر القديس العظيم البابا كيرلس صلو لاجلي


----------



## christ my lord (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزات للبابا كيرلس*



دلال عبد الغفور قال:


> بارككم الرب وحفظكم بشفاعة القديس العظيم مار مينا انه حقا قديس عظيم لقد صنع معجزات كبيرة معي و خصوصا اننا في بلد يعاني من ضيقات كثيرة وانه كان معنا و نجانا من مخاطر كثي طبعا لايمكن ان اذكر جميع المجزات لانه لاحصر لها و لكن اذكر هذه حيث كانت امي تضع زيت البابا على اخي كلما ذهب الى العمل و في احد الايام و ضعت الزيت على السيارة ايضا و بعد ان ذهب الى المحل تعرض لاختطاف فقد اخذو كلي شي من جيبه الا مفتاح السيارة ومن ضمن الاشياء الموبايل وبعد ان كتفةه وو ضعوه في صندوق السيارة لم يجد صوى الصلوات و فجاءة استطاع ان يحل الرباط و قد نسوا اقفال الصندوق الخلفي للسيارة حيث كان ووجد فرصة للهرب وخصصوصا ان السيارة التي كانت تمشي خلفهم ابتعدت ثم هربمنهم و انهال عليه سيل من الرصاص من كل مكان حتى ظن بعض العمال ان هناك مواجهة و استطاع بقوة الزيت ان يفلت منهم لانهم كانوا يطلبون مبالغ كبيرة و الغريب ان احد اصدقائه لما سمع الخبر اخذ مفتاح سيارة اخرى على خلاف سيارته وو ضعها وهو لايعرف و شغل السيارة وو ضعها في مكان امن و عندما رجعوا الخاطفين لياخذوها لم يجدوها طبعا بسبب الزيت المقدس الذي و ضعته امي و هي لاتعرف لماذا وضعته طبعا لكي يظهر مجد الرب و يعلن عظمة الايمان بالمسيح يسوع رب المجد و بقيلساعات لانعرف عن مصيره شئ ووعدت اذا رجع سالما ان انشر هذه المعجزة لكييعرف الجميع قوة هذا القديسالعظيم و انا اليوم ارجو كل من يقرا هذه المعجزة ان يصلي لاجلنا لكي تنزاح هذه الغمامة عنا و انا اتشفع لهذا القديس ان يشفيني من مرضي و ان يرزقني بولد و انذر ان ازور دير مار مينا و اذا كان احد قريب من الدير او يزوره ان يشعل شمعة فيالدير و عند قبر القديس العظيم البابا كيرلس صلو لاجلي


 
*اختى العزيزة دلال .. الرب يبارك حياتك .. ومجدا لالهنا القدوس الحى الذى تمجد *

*مع اخوكى بشفاعة القديس العظيم البابا كيرلس والقديس العظيم مارمينا .. *

*والهنا القدوس لن يترك اولادة ابدا ويحافظ عليكم فى دخولكم وخروجكم .. واصلى*

* من اجلك ومن اجل اسرتك لكى يحميكم الرب من كل شر ويحافظ عليكم *

*ويسيج حوالكم بدمة الكريم  .. واصلى ايضا من اجلك بأن يرزقك الرب يسوع *

*بطفل كما تمجد مع امنا سارة وتسعدى بطفلك ويكون خادم عظيم للرب .. والرب*

* يسوع قادر ان يشفيكى من اى مرض فهو الهنا حى كما صنع المعجزات مع *

*كثيرين يصنع معاك معجزة لتمجدة اسمة دائما .. اجعلى ايمانك قوى بالمسيح *

*يسوع وهو لن يخزلك ابدا .. الرب معاك ويعطيكى سؤال قلبك بشفاعة القديس*

* العظيم البابا كيرلس والقديس العظيم مارمينا .. كل عام وانت واسرتك بخير وبصحة وسعادة*​


----------



## فلسطين الحرة (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزات للبابا كيرلس*

هل هو شفيع لكم ؟؟


----------



## christ my lord (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزات للبابا كيرلس*



فلسطين الحرة قال:


> هل هو شفيع لكم ؟؟


 

*ماذا تريد يا اخى المسلم ؟ ليس هنا مكانا لطرح اية اسألة لانة يوجد مكان*

* مخصص لذلك الرجاء الذهاب لة وطرح سؤالك*​


----------



## فلسطين الحرة (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزات للبابا كيرلس*

هذا ليس سؤال يامحترم بل هو استنكاري فواضح جدا من كلامكم انه شفيع لكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزات للبابا كيرلس*

حبيبى و شفيعى و ابويا الروحى البابا كيرلس بركتة تكون معانا امين

شكرآ يا يوساب على المعجزات الجميلة دى

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## christ my lord (25 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: معجزات للبابا كيرلس*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> حبيبى و شفيعى و ابويا الروحى البابا كيرلس بركتة تكون معانا امين​
> 
> شكرآ يا يوساب على المعجزات الجميلة دى​
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​


 
*الف شكر يا فراشة على مرورك .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------

